# Chainsaw milling -- freehand style



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

With the support of my lovely bride (her garden could wait) I think this might actually be uploaded now. It's a fair trade -- I've been shooting her garden-pest rabbits and she helped me get this done. Teamwork. I don't concentrate on actual milling as much as my mistakes, and what to do and what not to do when you do vertical freehand milling with a chainsaw. Just hoping someone can add to the thread.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow what was made with that large slab?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Classic 0:42, can't change the wind, move the log..all 1/4 ton of it by hand  . 1:23 "Dang, I am too short for this next cut, where is that step stool...oh, there it is"



TexasTimbers said:


> Just hoping someone can add to the thread.


Ok, I got one...I guess it is time to break out "big red".


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Now that is a chainsaw . Almost looks like you could use one of those beam makers vertically to guide it straight down. And I like the 'step stool' :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool! Now do you have a planer to handle that beast? lol


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Chad said:


> Very cool! Now do you have a planer to handle that beast? lol


Of sorts. It's called a router.  Then a lot of scraping. 

That's a 6' bar so you know the stump was fairly wide. It would take a lot of coin to buy a planer wide enough to handle stuff like that but man what a dream-come-true that would be eh?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . 1:23 "Dang, I am too short for this next cut, where is that step stool...oh, there it is"


Short guy technology. 





Daren said:


> Ok, I got one...I guess it is time to break out "big red".


Okay buddy let's see some chips flying! Hey no fair you won't need a stump to stand on! 


.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Okay buddy let's see some chips flying! Hey no fair you won't need a stump to stand on!


Yea, I need to get that thing busted, might as well bring the camera out whilst. Nope, no stump to stand on...that RO crotch in the picture is not nearly as tall as the one you are working on in the vid.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

All this rain is the pits. Not raining at the moment but it's a swamp out there. This thread got me wondering how some of the other ones in incubation are doing. I think I let a couple of the RO go too far. Should still be a decent flitch or two. 


This one is about right probably at least the inner two . . . 
















It's nearly 10' long. I'll need something taller than a stump for this one. 









I do believe there will be some spalt lines here and there . . . .









What do you guys think is the big one too far gone? I've never sawn open a RO that I let cook this long. 




.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They are worth a shot. I have milled spalted RO before, mine was mostly just spalted in the sapwood though.


----------

